# First day total



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Saw where 17 thousand plus deer were checked opening day. How does that stack up to previous years on opening day?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

17,000 plus and I dont happen to be part of it.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Last years opening day total was 22,619. That's a big drop!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Full press release below. COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) - Hunters in Ohio checked 17,512 deer on Monday, the opening day of the state's weeklong gun season.

That's down from 22,619 deer taken on the first day of gun season a year ago.

The top five counties reporting on Monday's harvest were Coshocton (793), Tuscarawas (667), Muskingum (652), Ashtabula (586) and Knox (573).

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources says hunting is the most effective management tool for maintaining Ohio's healthy deer population. During the 2013-2014 hunting season, Ohio hunters killed 191,459 deer.

Ohio ranks fifth nationally in number of resident hunters and 11th in the number of jobs associated with hunting-related industries.

The deer gun season runs through Sunday.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> Last years opening day total was 22,619. That's a big drop!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah but that's because of the weather, not fewer deer. Or whatever bs the DNR is going to try to sell.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

kparrott154 said:


> Yeah but that's because of the weather, not fewer deer. Or whatever bs the DNR is going to try to sell.


Its because of more mast crops, global warming, too much standing corn, unlicenced outfitters leasing up the land, hunters were too busy shopping on cyber monday, ash bore made all the hunters sit on the ground, deer didnt move because they had a smallmouth bass fish fry, the amish phonelines were down and they could not report thier deer, all the hunters with PCRs shot over the top of thier deer, high ammo prices limited the spray and pray hunters, crossbow hunters killed them all, and finally because Hoover has a 9.9 horse power limit.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Thats all that I got.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I blame the police that seems like the popular thing to do


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Its because of more mast crops, global warming, too much standing corn, unlicenced outfitters leasing up the land, hunters were too busy shopping on cyber monday, ash bore made all the hunters sit on the ground, deer didnt move because they had a smallmouth bass fish fry, the amish phonelines were down and they could not report thier deer, all the hunters with PCRs shot over the top of thier deer, high ammo prices limited the spray and pray hunters, crossbow hunters killed them all, and finally because Hoover has a 9.9 horse power limit.


Lol...good one.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> 17,000 plus and I dont happen to be part of it.


Dont feel bad I'm not part of it also...17,000 isnt that many hunters when it comes down to it.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Its because of more mast crops, global warming, too much standing corn, unlicenced outfitters leasing up the land, hunters were too busy shopping on cyber monday, ash bore made all the hunters sit on the ground, deer didnt move because they had a smallmouth bass fish fry, the amish phonelines were down and they could not report thier deer, all the hunters with PCRs shot over the top of thier deer, high ammo prices limited the spray and pray hunters, crossbow hunters killed them all, and finally because Hoover has a 9.9 horse power limit.


Haha dang that 9.9hp limit!!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

what about the sun was in their eyes?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Its because of more mast crops, global warming, too much standing corn, unlicenced outfitters leasing up the land, hunters were too busy shopping on cyber monday, ash bore made all the hunters sit on the ground, deer didnt move because they had a smallmouth bass fish fry, the amish phonelines were down and they could not report thier deer, all the hunters with PCRs shot over the top of thier deer, high ammo prices limited the spray and pray hunters, crossbow hunters killed them all, and finally because Hoover has a 9.9 horse power limit.


You forgot: Obama, Kasich, Al Gore, kayak fisherman, and ODNR were hunting deer on state time as well. This can go on and on. We saw one deer in 3 days prior to gun season in places we were seeing one deer and hour. Why? Who knows  Why it's called hunting...


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> Its because of more mast crops, global warming, too much standing corn, unlicenced outfitters leasing up the land, hunters were too busy shopping on cyber monday, ash bore made all the hunters sit on the ground, deer didnt move because they had a smallmouth bass fish fry, the amish phonelines were down and they could not report thier deer, all the hunters with PCRs shot over the top of thier deer, high ammo prices limited the spray and pray hunters, crossbow hunters killed them all, and finally because Hoover has a 9.9 horse power limit.


This is the best thing I have seen all day.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

hunted monday around tappan lake private property climbed my tree at 6:35 am and stayed in stand for 9.5 hours to see 1 doe at 4:00 loooong day COLD/WET sure not what it was about 3-4 years ago seeing close to a dozen deer a day


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Bears. Nuff said.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

flathead76 said:


> its because of more mast crops, global warming, too much standing corn, unlicenced outfitters leasing up the land, hunters were too busy shopping on cyber monday, ash bore made all the hunters sit on the ground, deer didnt move because they had a smallmouth bass fish fry, the amish phonelines were down and they could not report thier deer, all the hunters with pcrs shot over the top of thier deer, high ammo prices limited the spray and pray hunters, crossbow hunters killed them all, and finally because hoover has a 9.9 horse power limit.


 omg! Lmfao!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

tmitchell91 said:


> I blame the police that seems like the popular thing to do



Can't blame this one! He hunted hard for 3 days without seeing a single deer!!!


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Coyotes are just as big of a problem as any... Start predator hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

